# check it out



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out my thread two personal best fish tonight, in the southwest section


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought all the territorial sections were done away with. I have not had any of them here for almost 2 weeks. No nw, sw, ne, se, ohio river, or lake erie, nothing on my end. Somebody help please.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dont understand what you are saying???Are you saying those territorial forums are gone???If so something must be messed up on your end cause they are still up?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap still here on m y end, although I ahvent been around much the alst couple of weeks


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> dont understand what you are saying???Are you saying those territorial forums are gone???If so something must be messed up on your end cause they are still up?



Yep, the whole forum menu has changed here. I get a list of the main topics and thats it. Asa far as I know I have not changed anything (if that is possible) I simply hought they where done away with.


Somebody help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Countrycat everything is still up and working fine for me..You may want to pm a mod for some help.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

On the top line right side, under the Featured Photos, there is a circle with 2 arrows. Click on the arrows they should be pointing UP . The left side if that line should say Ohio Fishing Reports. Hope this helps.
Bob


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiebub said:


> On the top line right side, under the Featured Photos, there is a circle with 2 arrows. Click on the arrows they should be pointing UP . The left side if that line should say Ohio Fishing Reports. Hope this helps.
> Bob



Got it now. Man O' Man I got a lot of readin to do now.
Thanks Crappie man
Jim


----------

